# [SOLVED]Wifi won't activate. Please help!



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm not sure at all what happened, but it seems my Wifi has gone crazy. I have tried everything I know to try except Odin (which I'll try, tomorrow when I get home). As you can see my Wifi is grayed out and it won't activate despite nandroids and kernels and fresh installs. Does anyone have any advice? It did this after I re-provisioned my SIM after coming from the latest MIUI. But I don't know if they're related.

Edit: After I finally got to my computer the next day, I did an Odin using the stripped.rooted.img.tar, and that didn't do anything as far as my WiFi was concerned. I was going to take it back to Verizon. I downloaded the necessary files in invisiblek's thread to return to stock and relock the bootloader, and after using Odin with those files, WiFi came back.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recoverybootloader-unlock-sch-i535-d2vzwverizon-galaxy-s-iii/

I saw that this thread had 52 views and no replies, hopefully this will help someone else that has had a similar problem.

















Sent from my rooted/unlocked GS3


----------

